# XML format



## lumo (12. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem(chen)
ich will meine daten als XML exportieren, das schaffe ich auch schon 
nur sieht meine ausgabe so aus:
[XML]
<object guid="GUID0123456789">
  <subobject guid="GUID0123456789" name="lumo" email="l@mymail.at" version="1.0"/>
</object>
[/XML]
ich erwartete mir aber eine ausgabe, die so aussieht:
[XML]
<object>
	<guid>GUID0123456789</guid>
	<subobject>
  	<guid>GUID0123456789</guid>
  	<name>lumo</name>
  	<email>l@mymail.at</email>
  	<version>1.0</version>
  </subobject>
</object>
[/XML]
was führt zum unterschiedlichen ergebnis, bzw wie nennt man das?
ich denke, dass das erste attribute sind und beim zweiten 'nodes'?

auf alle fälle braucht ein zweites programm, mit dem ich die daten importiere zweiteres format...
wenn jemand weiss, wonach ich da googeln muss... wäre mir eine grosse hilfe

danke schon mal
lumo


----------



## Marcinek (12. Apr 2012)

Wie machst du die XML?

Ja, das eine nennt man Node, das andere Attribut.

Ansonsten siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## lumo (12. Apr 2012)

ich erstelle die xml über ein *org.eclipse.emf.ecore.resource.ResourceSet*
also das ganze ist im zusammenhang mit EMF


```
Resource resource = resourceSet.createResource(xmlUri);
resource.getContents().add(data);
Map<String, Object> options = new HashMap<String, Object>();
options.put(XMLResource.OPTION_ENCODING, "UTF-8");
resource.save(options);
// print to console
resource.save(System.out, options);
```

meine Frage hier (ganz unabhängig vom EMF) ist aber nur die, wie die beiden 'formate' heissen... bzw ob es dafür eine standardisierte 'option' gibt...
muss es wohl, sonst würde nicht anwendung a, das erste verwenden und anwendung b das zweite und beide nennen es XML


----------



## Marcinek (12. Apr 2012)

Das ist höchstens eine Option an dem jeweiligen Framework. Bei EMF weiß ich nicht, wie es heißt. Beides ist aber nix XML spezifisches. Also beides sind gültige XML Dateien.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Apr 2012)

Schau dir vielleicht mal JDOM an. Da kannst du dann XML erstellen, einlesen, mit verschiedenen Parsern arbeiten ect. 

Da hast du dann aber volle Kontrolle über die Art der Erstellung. 

Btw. ist beides valides XML.


----------



## lumo (12. Apr 2012)

naja...
mein problem ist, dass meine daten ins Access rein/Raus sollen (pfui!)
und access scheint nur version 2 zu fressen, bei der ersten verweigerts den import...


----------



## lumo (12. Apr 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Das ist höchstens eine Option an dem jeweiligen Framework. Bei EMF weiß ich nicht, wie es heißt.


genau darum hab ich hier den thread eröffnet, in der hoffnun dass mir einer sagen kann, wie das heißt... :lol:


----------



## sn1x (26. Apr 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber du solltest mal in der EMF Doku nachschauen.

Versteh ich dich richtig? Du willst Daten zwischen Access und Java/EMF austauschen?


----------



## lumo (26. Apr 2012)

Ich will das nicht, ich muss das leider ;-)

Hab mir zu emf schon das buchbbestellt da ich die doku als sehr mager empfinde...


----------



## ffpp (30. Apr 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Wie machst du die XML?
> 
> Ja, das eine nennt man Node, das andere Attribut.
> 
> Ansonsten siehe meine Signatur.



Im DOM-Tree sind das doch alles Nodes, oder nicht ? Nur das eine sind Element-Nodes, das andere Attribute-Nodes und dann halt noch Text-Nodes. Was wichtig ist wenn man die entsprechenden Funktionen benutzt.


----------

